# Accepted to NYU - Dramatic Writing AMA (Ask Me Anything)



## mm70 (Jul 15, 2019)

Currently accepted to NYU - Dramatic Writing MFA and attending in the Fall.

All questions welcome!

Best,

P


----------



## cnsmith0619 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hello,

I am applying to NYU’s Dramatic Writing in the fall and just wanted to know what you personally think they are looking for in an applicant? Also, why did you decide to attend NYU?


----------



## mm70 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi,

NYU DDW takes 24 students per year. NYU tries to achive an equal mix of playwrights, tv writers, and feature writers. Often, though, each year skews differently.

Spend most of your energy on your writing sample. Then your personal statement. If you're granted an interview, research the person. Read their work if its available. Practice a few interview questions with a friend (you can find sample questions on this site).

I got into AFI and NYU. Below is a link of my reasoning behind my decision:

How I chose between NYU Dramatic Writing and AFI Screenwriting.

I'm tagging @Lifeisnoholiday. Perhaps he has more to add.

Good luck, and don't hesitate if you have other questions!

P


----------



## cnsmith0619 (Jul 16, 2019)

Cool. Thank you so much.
I just read your post and found it very informative!


----------



## cnsmith0619 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hey I have another question.
So for me, my feature is a drama comedy but more of a comedy.
Do you think they prefer a drama or does it really matter  ?


----------



## mm70 (Jul 18, 2019)

Mine was a dramedy well! It’s okay if the script strays either way, as long as it’s good.


----------

